# Photos of Finnegan



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm an avid photographer, so of course I have to take lots and lots of photos of Finnegan, my pet hedgehog and the love of my life. Yes, he's darling.  Here are a few:


































For some non-hedgehog photos, my flickr link is http://flickr.com/mynameiscocoa. I also occasionally blog about Finnegan at http://kaleidoscoper.org.

Also, Finnegan was featured on CuteOverload back in December! I'm so proud.  http://cuteoverload.com/2009/12/15/dont-play-with-your-food/


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful pics! I love his little tongue, and the picture in the cup looks like he's winking...fantastic!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sooo cute. I'm a photographer too - I'm looking forward to filling galleries with photos of my hedgie <333


----------



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww, thank you! Finnegan likes to lick just about everything, including me. :roll: He's a weird one, that's for sure.

And do you have a flickr as well? I'd love to follow you.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Great photos! You should join the African Pygmy Hedgehog group on Flickr and share those there, too.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I do I do! http://www.flickr.com/photos/nodivision Look forward to hedgie photos soon :3


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

He is adorable! I LOVE his coloring!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Finnegan is adorable! Fantastic pics as well! (took a look at some of your others, very nice )


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! Finnegan is adorable!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome pics  You are very very good with a camera!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Finnegan is so handsome and your pictures are awesome!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every photo is just wonderful!


----------

